# My Animatronic Raven in progress 2



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Impressive work. The movement looks good so far.


----------



## Bro13 (Jul 24, 2012)

That looks great! Nice job!


----------



## Neverhart (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, ya'll. I'm pretty happy with the movement - servos just kinda worked out over a long, slow development period. Having some issues trying to get the shell of the raven mounted to the frame... frankly the shell needs at least two points of contact with the frame, but coming up with a solution that can be attached from the outside is challenging. It's like dressing a skeleton...

Incidentally - I'd love to hear from anybody attempting this! I used to be a lurker, but now my ignorance is on display for the world to see! We're all newbies at something.


----------

